# R33 GTR Headlight Resto



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Been done before but thought I'd post some pics of my efforts to bring my headlights back to life.


Before - lots of surface scratches from age and track use




After sanding - I used 2000 wet and dry with some soapy water all over and did a couple of passes using moderate pressure which left them looking rather cloudy



Then onto polishing using a DA polisher first with a couple of passes of Menz FG400 which is a pretty harsh cut and then followed by two passes with SF4000 which left the following, still room for improvement but there's some surface cracking which only a replacement would solve, but on the whole looking much cleaner.

About an 1.5 hours should do you if you crack on


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking much better


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks great, nice job. Can recommend 3M ultrafina to finish down a little, will take a while with a DA though.

My lights have the crazing also, internal on one light...annoying!


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheers guys,

I had to fit this in between coming home from work and daddy duties which didn't give me much time but will have another go when time allows and might even give them a going over with a 3000 grit and then another polish.....

Certainly a LOT cheaper than a new set


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm doing this with a spare set atm which I also had to strip and repair the carcass. Used 2000 & 3000 wet and dry. Just need to give them a polish.

Don't forget a decent sealant to finish them off.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

The sealant is a must, the plastic is very porous which is why it goes cloudy in the first place.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Nice work!

This is a good video on how to go about doing the job :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7toyBjjq7s

I believe it's Afer on here.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Killazilla (Aug 31, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## Maciek_ERBE (Sep 21, 2015)

Really nice work but did you protected this headlights?


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

Maciek_ERBE said:


> Really nice work but did you protected this headlights?


you should protect the headlights with something like this.

Products - Serious Performance


----------



## Maciek_ERBE (Sep 21, 2015)

paul450 said:


> you should protect the headlights with something like this.
> 
> Products - Serious Performance


Meguiar`s have dedicated product to protect headlight after restorer. But in my opinion the best for it is ceramic coat


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Got to admit I didn't protect them due to time constraints and other more important matters etc and they haven't held up as they should have.

So for those about to do this or planning it, do as others have said and get a decent sealant before you start polishing, as it really does require this all important final step in the process or you'll be giving them a going over again (like I'll need to) in no time without it !!!


----------



## apexdude (Oct 31, 2015)

awesome job

i did this to the g/f car recently and what a horrible job to do. 

ill probably still end up shelling out for new headlights lol...complete waste of my efforts


----------



## DIZELL (Jan 17, 2016)

good job mate, thanks for sharing. Got to start refurbing mine soon.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm not brave enough but need mine doing


----------



## levani3d (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice write up.


----------

